# Happy 13th unniversary, so weird.



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

My stbx and I are half-way through our forced live in seperation period and yesterday was our lucky thirteenth anniversary.

We've tried counselling but a divorce seems inevitable once we move back across the country, we've told our 9 and 6yr old girls it may happen and the oldest came down to sing us a song she wrote last night while we shared a bottle of wine (that almost killed me).

We just spent 7000kms together in a car for our summer vacation and we're getting along great but she wants a different type of man for her future and thinks I'd be happier with a different type of woman.:scratchhead:

This is by far the weirdest phase of my life, I sometimes wish I was in a quick and painfull situation like some of the stories I read in this forum!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Our 13th anniversary was back in April. After the fact, I got the phone records showing her calls to him that day. It wasn't a very happy anniversary for us either.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

She sounds like my sneaky headcase a few months ago, now she is so in love with the new life she's imagining for herself she doesn't need an affair!


----------

